# DO It YourSelf Stereo !!!



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok this is what I have in it

Tool Box-$16
Ipod 2 AV plug cable-$19
JVC 61/2 Speakers-$34

everything else I allready had, tell me what you think...:rockn:


Explains About It:








Sound Clip:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pretty cool!!! :rockn:

Also, this forum has its own embedding feature, all you have to do is paste in the url and it automatically embeds the video for you  I fixed it in your thread so they show up.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for that can you do it to my Stock Exhaust Thread for me Boss Man?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

done! :rockn: Great videos usmc!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

pretty neat. i like to see people still usin old school stuff! now days everyone's usin the 6" pvc. here you've got room to stash screwdrivers still, lol.


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Those FAT MAX boxes are really sealed up good....
I been thinking of one, or maybe TWO of them to use just as a storage box.... I seen one submergedin abou 5 foot of water, for a few minutes, and was dry in there....

For 16, (I think the one I seen was just a bit bigger and ran about 25) ALOT better than the 200 for a storage box... AND it is pretty much waterproof... You cannot hardly find a waterproof cargo box, and it dang sure wont be under 200...

Cool setup man.. I like it...


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

yea I like the idea of the audiopipe but what do you do when you want to tune your amp or fix something....and yes I like to be able to take my simple hand tools with me


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

finally checked this out, good stuff here!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Not bad at all for under $70.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks for the taking the time to video document and make a contribution to the community.
For that, I am grateful.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

any time any time, I am doing the tie rod fix video tomorrow....I have nothing else to do before I go to bootcamp so why not


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Ohh that sounds like a good one. What do yo use to capture these vids? Its very clear.
I when u get that vid done ill add it to the how-to section. Tie-rods is a vid we hadn't thoght about buy is much needed.


----------



## usmctadpole (Feb 23, 2009)

I am using a Digitle Pic cam from Wal-Mart it was on sale for $100 so I had to get it. I have to get one every year cause I take them when I ride. Bad idea but I dont want to miss anything. I may do one on how I snorkled my bike also....


----------

